# Suche leises Dvd Laufwerk



## Veriquitas (24. März 2010)

Ich suche wie der Titel schon sagt ein Dvd Laufwerk welches sehr leise ist mit Sata Anschluss.


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2010)

Wobei genau leise? Ich hab ein LG GH22NS40, da gibt es weitere ähnliche. Das ist nach meinem Empfinden sehr leise zB beim installieren von Spielen oder nem rippen einer CD - nur beim Einlesen einer CD/DVD dreht es sehr hörbar auf.

So ein LW kostet 20-25€.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. März 2010)

Sollte so ziemlich bei allem leise sein,mein jetziges ist so laut, da denk mir kommt jeden moment die Dvd mir entegegeschossen.


----------



## Two-Face (24. März 2010)

Also von LG würde ich in jedem Fall abraten - ich habe noch nie ein Laufwerk von denen (hatte schon selber 3 Stück) erlebt, welches sowas wie "leise" war. Auch wenn die Qualität ab und zu stimmen mag, ich verstehe absolut nicht, wieso bei leisen Laufwerken immer zunächst LG genannt wird - das ist so, als ob man bei gesundem Essen McDonalds nennen würde.

Ich würde da zu sowas wie LiteOn raten, machen sehr leise Laufwerke.


----------



## maschine (24. März 2010)

Oder versuchs mal mit CD Bremse


----------



## Semme (24. März 2010)

Wie wärs denn mit nem Slim-Line Laufwerk per USB. Da musste natürlich auf den Speed verzichten aber ich komme auch gut mit meinen Notebook klar.

DVD±RW Brenner Laufwerk Extern Schwarz USB 2 Slim Line bei eBay.de: Laufwerke (endet 31.03.10 12:54:45 MESZ)

Gibt es natürlich auch ohne "Brenner".


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also von LG würde ich in jedem Fall abraten - ich habe noch nie ein Laufwerk von denen (hatte schon selber 3 Stück) erlebt, welches sowas wie "leise" war. Auch wenn die Qualität ab und zu stimmen mag, ich verstehe absolut nicht, wieso bei leisen Laufwerken immer zunächst LG genannt wird - das ist so, als ob man bei gesundem Essen McDonalds nennen würde.


 Viele HABEN halt ein LW von LG, weil die grad in den letzten 1-2 Jahren überall mitr am preiswertesten waren, und scheinbar finden diejenigen das nunmal nicht laut.

Ich zB hab ja nicht gesagt, dass LG die leisesten macht oder so was, ich hab nur gesagt, dass ich eines von LG habe und das ICH dieses auch leise finde. Das schließt nicht aus, dass andere noch leiser sind, oder dass Du vlt. wirklich laute Modelle erwischt hast. Oder dass Du vlt. ein "silentfreak" bist, der selbst das Grundsummen einer Festplatte ggf. furchtbar stören kann  ich hatte bis vor kurzem nur 2 Gehäuselüfter, graka und CPU passiv gekühlt, und mich hat das LW da nie gestört.

Hinzu kommt, dass immer mehr Spiele ohne DVD/CD spielbar sind, d.h. selbst wenn man doch kein sonderlich leises hat, müßte man es oft nur beim installieren ertragen


----------



## Two-Face (24. März 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Viele HABEN halt ein LW von LG, weil die grad in den letzten 1-2 Jahren überall mitr am preiswertesten waren, und scheinbar finden diejenigen das nunmal nicht laut.


Ich habe für mein jetziges LG extrem viel Geld bezahlt - wenn der erste Blu-Ray-Brenner mit HD-DVD-Unterstützung jedoch von einem anderen Hersteller gestammt hätte, ich hätte auf jeden Fall den anderen genommen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich zB hab ja nicht gesagt, dass LG die leisesten macht oder so was, ich hab nur gesagt, dass ich eines von LG habe und das ICH dieses auch leise finde. Das schließt nicht aus, dass andere noch leiser sind, oder dass Du vlt. wirklich laute Modelle erwischt hast. Oder dass Du vlt. ein "silentfreak" bist, der selbst das Grundsummen einer Festplatte ggf. furchtbar stören kann  ich hatte bis vor kurzem nur 2 Gehäuselüfter, graka und CPU passiv gekühlt, und mich hat das LW da nie gestört.


Wie gesagt, mein jetziges, welches ja damals das Spitzenmodell von denen war, ist auch nicht gerade leise - eher ziemlich laut. Da wirkt der Toshiba-Brenner, der darunter eingebaut ist, schon wesentlich leiser. Ich habe auch mal in Praktika relativ viele L.G.-Laufwerke erlebt, die allesamt ziemlich laut waren - da wurde mir auch gesagt, dass L.G. ingesamt nicht gerade die leisesten Laufwerke baut.


----------



## Westcoast (25. März 2010)

ich war mit LG -laufwerken immer zufrieden ,
die sind manchmal bei installationen allerdings laut .
wenn die lautstärke sehr wichtig ist ,
würde ich eins von ASUS empfehlen ,die sind leiser als LG laufwerke .

ich meine dieses laufwerk :hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Asus DRW-22B2S schwarz Retail


----------



## Semme (25. März 2010)

Westcoast schrieb:


> ich war mit LG -laufwerken immer zufrieden ,
> die sind manchmal bei installationen allerdings laut .
> wenn die lautstärke sehr wichtig ist ,
> würde ich eins von ASUS empfehlen ,die sind leiser als LG laufwerke .
> ...



Das hat aber kein SATA Anschluss...


----------



## Amsy (13. September 2010)

ich hab mal das billigst (IDE) genommen als Ersatz wenn mal eins kaputt geht das is so laut wie die Müllabfuhr


----------

